# Ndscardsale.com contact



## cramp (Apr 5, 2012)

Anyone have any contact with these guys lately ?
I buy from the wholesale dept and usually u just email them an order
And the next day they reply with a payment procedure, I have emailed daily over the past 
Week 
and no Reply....... Very unusual !
Is there  hinese holidays or somthing?
There are some emails on their forum with guys asking where are the
Team!

Cramp


----------



## cramp (Apr 8, 2012)

Still  No contact, it seems a bit more sinister than that, they havnt taking payment for anything for a few weeks  now!
Anyway I have gone elsewhere  now, pity I have been dealing with them for a long time!


----------

